# Labs Strange or Normal?



## andyb1205 (Aug 29, 2016)

Haven't posted on here in a while but an update!

The new doctor ran a full bloodwork including the TSH though I've only been on 100mcg Synthroid for 18 days. I fasted for 10 hours and took Synthroid 22 hours prior.

TSH 0.44 (0.32-5.04)

Previous results: 
0.88 on 6 weeks 88mcg and 0.44 (same!) on 6 weeks 75mcg.

B12 692 (153-655)
Ferritin 105 (24-444)

ALT 126 (<50) AST 54 (<36)

TPOab been in range for years now (last done few months ago) along with TGab.

Will need to further check the liver, I haven't drank in 6 months, have borderline fatty liver (ultrasound done year ago) but ALT never rose past 60 (<50) even when I was off thyroid meds.

Will retest TSH along with T4/T3 at 6-8 week mark on 100mcg so in 3-5 weeks. May check my Vitamin D soon as well. 5 months ago it was 84 (75-150) while taking D3 10,000 a week, since then taking D3 12,000 once a week to bring to 100.

Funny that my TSH has been the same on 75, 88 and 100mcg Synthroid. I wonder how accurate T4/T3 will be for dosing as the liver would decrease them (chicken or egg).


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

TSH takes 8 weeks or more to become accurate with tests that's why the test results do not change that much. You're checking too soon...............

You have to become very patient with thyroid treatment.

GOOD LUCK


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Even with liver issues, t4/t3 will be much more accurate for doing purposes.


----------



## andyb1205 (Aug 29, 2016)

I think I'm getting close to the optimal dose, probably best to give a dose 8 weeks rather than 6. But yes the TSH has been meaningless recently, I mean at best the doctor can dose me to reduce clinical symptoms "as long as TSH remains in range" and with it already being low dose adjustments are a shot on the dark!

Anywho as I would self pay for the T4/T3 the doctor shouldn't have a problem, the problem would arise when TSH goes below range (0.32) but symptoms and T4 reflect under rather than over treatment.

I should push the doctor to get a thyroid ultrasound. It would help us see if I'm one of the minority of Hashimotos patients that have antibodies in range or lack there of is more evidence of possible central Hypothyroidism. I really want to get my pituitary function tested especially growth hormone deficiency, the scientific literature has mentioned it can often mask thyroid issues (T4 dipping from low part of range to below range after treatment for GH deficiency). I am tired of feeling like an 80 year old man at the age of 27.

Another thing, I have a septoplasty in a month as the ENT said I have a curved nose, pure luck as it was a follow up appointment for tonsillectomy recovery but I asked him to check my nose. Can improved sleep increase thyroid hormones?

Thanks and apologies for the long post and rumbling!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I never sleep. Do not think thyroid hormones improve w sleep.

My thyroid levels are optimal - falling between 1/2 to 3/4 of Free ranges


----------



## andyb1205 (Aug 29, 2016)

Thanks. I talked to the new doctor today, he noted that my 100mcg dose is low for my weight (215lbs) but I should rerun labs in 2 months and see what my TSH is. He was very kind but unable to explain why my TSH has been same on three doses and I didn't want to push the convo to talk of T4/T3. Will continue looking for a doctor willing to look at my T4/T3 instead of throwing the dice on convincing a doc to trial 112mc in the future if needed.

Now I am quitting cigarettes and want my next labs to be as accurate as possible. Would it be suggested that from when I quit, I start afresh and give it 8 weeks on the 100mcg before labs? I asked him how quitting cigarettes would affect my metabolism and labs but he didn't think it should, I've read otherwise. Thanks!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

You really need to insist they run both FT-4 and FT-3 tests to have an accurate idea of where your thyroid hormones fall.


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

I quit smoking cigarettes at the same time as I started thyroid treatment.
I could no longer smoke as hypothyroidism would make me sick as if I was a beginner smoker, dizzy & nauseous every time I lite up.
This is the only good thing about having this thyroid problem.
I tried many times before to quit but always started again.
I haven't touched a cigarette in more than five years.........
I can't say it effected my thyroid treatment or levels.
Because I never had a thyroid issue before quitting.
All I know is it was a lot easier to quit than it ever was before....

I rarely sleep either and when I do it does not change my thyroid levels.
At least not enough where I can feel any difference.

Good Luck taking control of your thyroid & quitting those nasty smokes..............


----------



## andyb1205 (Aug 29, 2016)

Lovlkn it is easier to get them to run the T4/T3 as I can tell them to write self pay on the paper, I’d be paying $40 out of my own pocket so what is it to them. It is far more difficult to get them to move past the TSH and use the hormone tests as a guide for treatment. I’m beginning to think such doctors either don’t exist or they are very difficult to find!


----------



## andyb1205 (Aug 29, 2016)

Creepingdeath you’re lying! Joking, haha. I thought it was all in my head that I felt like a beginner smoker every time I light up! Glad to know it’s not just me. And thanks, I know I need to quit sooner or later. Will be interesting to see its effect on the TSH in 6-8 weeks.


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

Quitting didn't happen overnight.

You know the power they have over you............

It took about a year of off and on smoking before I threw them out for good.

I think it was more of a mental thing than a physical addiction.

Like part of my freedom was being taken away from me.

You'll get there...............

You just have to really really want it...........


----------

